# 5D MK II Error - Pink Frame



## AprilForever (Apr 14, 2013)

Ladies and Gentlemen!

I have a 5d MK II, bought from ye Canon refurb store, and the other day, it randomly started making frames like the one attached. When I would take the picture, it would simply capture whatever the previous image was, but with a pink cast over it. Removing the battery would help, but, then it randomly stopped doing the error. A week later, it started doing it again, for no clear reason.

Then, tonight, it started doing it again, for no clear reason! Here is an example frame. It seemed to be doing it a lot more tonight than the previous time...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 14, 2013)

You have 14 days to return it, so send it back!


----------



## dmills (Apr 15, 2013)

Just to be clear, is it pink when you look at it on the LCD screen? If yes, then return it asap. If no, then it's likely a software problem on the computer.

This can be an occasional issue with Adobe Camera Raw (and usually manifests as a pink cast over everything). 

Not sure if this helps, but it's worth looking into.


----------



## tron (Apr 15, 2013)

Definitely return it.


----------



## Nishi Drew (Apr 15, 2013)

Ah, but instagram will fav this so much!


----------



## risc32 (Apr 15, 2013)

picasa does this to most of my 5dmk3 images.


----------



## Ritasslave (Apr 15, 2013)

I wonder if this is the camera I returned a few months ago for doing just this. After a couple of failed repairs it was agreed that the motherboard was ****ed... I am enjoying the replacement 5d2...


----------



## djw (Apr 15, 2013)

Yep, send it back without delay.

You can read my saga here: http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=5430.0


----------



## 3kramd5 (Apr 15, 2013)

Weird... it being the previous frame makes it seem like it's trying multiple exposures a'la the mk3. Wonder if they put the wrong firmware on when they refurbed it.


----------



## AprilForever (Apr 15, 2013)

It's making it's way to Canon... It's like sending a daughter by mail for surgery by hands whose masters' eyes I have never seen...


----------



## cosminelfloricel (Apr 15, 2013)

Had the same problem with brand new Mark III. Just format the card and all will be well


----------



## AprilForever (Apr 15, 2013)

cosminelfloricel said:


> Had the same problem with brand new Mark III. Just format the card and all will be well



I did, several times, and used other cards as well... The problem persisted...


----------



## cearense (Mar 13, 2014)

Did you fixed it? I got the same issue on my 5D2, still trying to fins out what is going on...


----------



## flowers (Mar 13, 2014)

cearense said:


> Did you fixed it? I got the same issue on my 5D2, still trying to fins out what is going on...


It would have otherwise looked like a corrupt card but the image being magenta points to other problems that are not related to the card. Send it back and get a new one!


----------

